# any body catching crappies year?



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Just wandering if anybody is getting any crappies?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Havent gone out fishing since ice out, but it will be soon!!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been slayin them in southern illinois!!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Has anybody been getting any in North Dakota or Minnesota.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

[siteimg]1461[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1462[/siteimg]


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

What part of north Dakota did you catch them in. and where they caught this spring.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We did well this weekend, here in the Brainerd area. 50-60 in a few hours. With a few in the 13.5" range.

They seem to be holding in the thickest cabbage in 5-8 feet. Plastics worked best.

Get out and bring a kid.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Water temp was 52 yesterday. Seemed the best luck was in about 8-10 feet outside the spawning areas. They did come in shallower towards evening.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Not from north dakota or even minnesota, i'm from southern illinois, but yeah they were caught about a week ago.


----------

